# Odd Brake Controller Issue



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Good afternoon all.

First, let me say that I have not yet done a thorough search of the site on this topic.

As I was preparing to drive home Saturday afternoon, as I pulled out of the campground the truck felt really sluggish, as if it were laboring to pull our Outback.

I noticed that the brake controller, Prodigy, was displaying numbers as if it were applying the brakes. I unhooked the brake controller and indeed that is what it was doing.

The trailer pulled down to the campground on Tuesday with no issues.

After driving about 1/2 way home, we stopped for lunch. After lunch, I hooked the controller back up hoping that maybe it would have reset itself and to my surprise it worked as normal. UNTIL.....I cut the lights on and then it started behaving poorly again.

I have had the same truck and same brake controller since we bought the camper. I have not added any new electronics or made any changes to existing electronics.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance for any help you may provide!

Jason


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Without knowing the fault code it's difficult to answer your question. A web search shows this as an example of problems and code decipher. Prodigy Codes 
or *







Used to be link here *









Good luck!

EDITED OUT LINK DUE TO MALWARE POSSIBILITY


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

My prodigy does this occassionally. I have found that the manual switch to apply the brakes sticks. If I jiggle it, the brakes release. Pretty irritating, I might try a small drop of oil on it to see if it helps.

Not sure how this would link up with your lights, might just be a coincidence.

DAN


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How high are the numbers?

Along with the manual control being actuated I would check the other control adjustments. Move them to a new setting then back to where you had them.

Do you leave the controller in all the time? If could be possible some debris has worked its way into the controls. moving the controls and settings could clear the debris.

Last but not least as this happens on my truck on the odd occasion. Make sure the brake light switch is turning off. If you are soft peddling the brake like when you are rolling out of the camp ground, the brake peddle return does not always seem to want to pull the peddle back to the top. Just bump the peddle or pull it up with your toe to see if the brake control clears.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey guys! Thanks for the replies!

Leedek - you are right, it would have been helpful for me to provide the error codes. The error code I received was "P.L.". Before receiving the error code though, I had the intermittent application of the brakes by the controller.

Two Elkhounds - I did try to use the manual control for the brakes a couple times to see if that would "reset" the controller and it did not. I am hoping the lights are just a coincidence.

Camper Andy - The numbers would occasionally jump pretty high 4's and low 5's, but mostly 2.5-4.0. Yes, I do leave the controller in the truck at all times. I did try pushing all the buttons, moving the dials, etc., but to no avail. I did not think of the fact that the brake pedal may not be completely disengaging the brakes. I don't think that is an issue, but I can certainly check it out.

The folks at Tekonsha, makers of the Prodigy, told me to check the 7 pin on the truck with a meter and be sure that all things are reading appropriately. I don't really know what I am doing, but should be able to figure it out. They said that the truck connectors can get worn and corroded on the back side and that may be the issue.

Please feel free to reply if you have any other suggestions.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

NOTICE: The second link that I posted above has been removed. The download button in the link went to a website for product manuals. That website alerted me to a virus or malware program. I apologize for sending the link.









Try this eTrailer link for help: Prodigy Code Buster


----------



## mike243 (Oct 2, 2013)

A lost ground will cause problems, so what did the Manuel say for the code that was showing?


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning!

Well, since my last post, I purchased a "7 pin Tester" and hooked it up to the truck. It appears that everything is receiving power as it should be.

Mike243 - the "P.L." code means "Power Loss".

I am still searching for what is causing the issues. We have another trip scheduled for Memorial Day weekend, so hopefully I will track down the issue before then.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

FOUND IT!!!

Blown fuse!









Replaced the 20 amp fuse under the hood of the truck and presto, brakes work!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

1stTimeAround said:


> FOUND IT!!!
> 
> Blown fuse!
> 
> ...


Not to be a Grinch but seldom do 20A fuses blow without cause. It would be prudent to look at each brake assembly of the TT to be sure there isn't a wire chaffed and shorting out.


----------

